# Taping cropped ears and general info



## performanceknls

........................................


----------



## performanceknls

Originally posted by Roxynile and added to combine threads


Roxy_Nie said:


> If your best friend is a Boxer, Doberman, Great Dane, Schnauzer, or Pit Bull...not to mention several other breeds, you may be trying to decide whether or not to put the pup through ear cropping.
> 
> There are several important things to consider, first, do you have a veterinarian nearby that performs the procedure? Fewer and fewer do, it seems. Do some research to find out who in your area does. There is a lot of follow up care and having the vet nearby is important. Most vets do not want to be responsible for follow up of this procedure if they are unfamiliar with the surgery.
> 
> Second, before you start down this road, make sure your puppy has had his vaccines and deworming procedures started. Make sure he is on a good quality food and is over all very healthy. These things will help him heal faster than if his system is otherwise compromised.
> 
> Cropping can be done 9 weeks up to adult hood. Many vets prefer to crop dogs at 9-16 weeks of age to get the best results. ear can be done older than 16 weeks but the older the dog gets the shorter the crop might have to be. When the dogs are older the cartilage is set and the ears have to be a short crop if they have any chance of standing erect. It is best to call your local vets and see what time frame the prefer for cropping.
> 
> The surgery is done by surgically removing a portion of the ear and suturing the incision then placing the ear in an upright position in some form of rack. Often a tall paper cup or aluminum splint. The ears will need to heal for days before the sutures are removed.
> 
> Follow up care is undoubtedly more difficult and time consuming than the surgery itself and is vital to the ultimate outcome.
> 
> Leaving sutures longer than 7 days can result in scaring along the ear edge. The ears will still have quite a few scabs at this stage and may be very senstive and bleed yet. It now becomes more difficult to keep the ears in the rack.
> 
> As the ears heal they itch and drive the pup crazy. Dilute betadine and Neosporin can help the healing process and relieve some of the itching, however it can also loosen the tape used to secure the ears so stay well away from the tape if you can.
> 
> A mild sedative may even be advisable for this stage of the healing as the puppy may be quite uncomfortable.
> 
> Find out the vets office hours for future reference. The ears are very susceptible to coming down from now until they stand.
> NEVER try to tape the ears up yourself unless you have been well educated how to do so by your vet.
> 
> If you tape around the raw edge of the ear, or if you tape too tightly you can actually cut off the circulation to the ear very quickly, causing it to die and fall off. It happens. There is no repair for an ear that has died and fallen off.
> 
> The ears will stay in the rack for 17- 21 days until they are fully healed and starting to stand on their own. From here they will be wrapped in soft cotton wraps with tape and will stay like this until they stand. Typically your vet will want to check on them every 10-14 days if the pup leaves the bandages alone that long.
> 
> If, or rather when, your puppy gets his or her ears out of whatever apparatus they are in, it is vital that you get him to the vet within an hour or so. The longer the ears stay down, the longer they will take to stand.
> 
> It may be a good idea to have a crash course in the do's and don'ts of emergency taping in case you have a mishap over a weekend or holiday.
> 
> A breed with a short ear, like a Pit Bull or a Schnauzer will have quicker results. Dobermans, Danes, and Boxers will take longer because they have more ear to fight gravity. Post surgery healing and after care play a big role in the length of time it takes to have a finished ear, but genetics as much as anything is the biggest influence.
> 
> Some ears will stand quickly, others may take months. The longest I have known of was my own dog, Dharma. She is a beautiful Boxer who took 10 months for the desired result. Most take closer to 3 or 4 months total.
> 
> Below is a chart that shows the different crop styles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please no comments on this thread. If anyone would like to add any ear cropping tips then that is awesome!*
> 
> Link


----------



## performanceknls

...................................


----------



## MISSAPBT

Lol the little pup is it siren? looks like lil luther


----------



## performanceknls

It is siren's son Varro, we did this video today and he was such a good boy.


----------



## geisthexe

Why dont you finish the wrap with the antenia look meaing putting tape between the two to hold up straight so it is HARDER for them to tear off. 

My video will be done on Tueday .. Thanks for sharing Lisa


----------



## Bethb2007

Lisa is that you in the video? Girl, you don't even look pregnant. Lucky you. Nice video!


----------



## meganc66

Great video Lisa, I totally never would have done that right LMAO!!!! I love the first video when you tell Leonard whats up hahahha. 

Seriously though, love the video. It's great.


----------



## performanceknls

No I do not tape them up in between especially since that one ear is folding on top of the head. I want the pressure outwards not inwards. YAY Debs doing a video on the mole skin that's great! I know I will not do it right unless I see it done 

I wish I felt not very pregnant! It must have been the way I was standing because I am HUGE right now!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Great job on the video, very informative... Such a well behaved pup too.
When you tape their ears, how long does it need to stay for & should you change the taping often?

Cropping looks nice btw


----------



## performanceknls

change the ears out about every 4 days or so, the ears need to breath for a few hours and be cleaned out again before taping. That way you can avoid an ear infection, if you leave them taped for much longer the moisture stays in the ear and yest can develop.


----------



## performanceknls

This video has got a few nasty comments on you tube in the last 2 days and I want to stress that you are not jamming sticks in the dogs ears you are placing supports. Dog's ear canals are shaped like an L and putting supports down in the ear does not hurt the ear drum. I guess because Varro was crying a bit when I put the support in some bleeding hearts think I was rupturing his ear drum. If ppl would only educate themselves before freaking out on line they can keep from looking like idiots. I do not think it came from this site but just giving some info, Varro was crying a bit because I had just taken his stitches out and yes his ear did hurt a bit and were tender.


----------



## Sadie

LOL not to mention these are bulldogs not labs I think if they can go hours in the pit they can handle getting supports placed in their ears sheesh ! I thought the video was very informative Good Job Lisa and Varro you good boy you deserved that treat for being so patient.


----------



## ChicoG

I need help in taping Chico's Ears. He keeps shaking the posts off.. I did a 3 Q TIP Post. And Still comes Of.. Put On a Cone, and Still Comes Off. any Ideas? They're pretty short so I cannot get a good hold :/


----------



## performanceknls

Did you buy the elastikon? what are you using as tape? 
When you are taping them you have to put it in the base if the ears and pull the ear up to get a good grip on it. The video explains all this and I am better you are not using the right kind of tape, it makes all the difference in the world. With how your pups ears are setting now I would start ASAP or they will stay like that. You might also have to tape for several weeks.


----------



## ChicoG

performanceknls said:


> Did you buy the elastikon? what are you using as tape?
> When you are taping them you have to put it in the base if the ears and pull the ear up to get a good grip on it. The video explains all this and I am better you are not using the right kind of tape, it makes all the difference in the world. With how your pups ears are setting now I would start ASAP or they will stay like that. You might also have to tape for several weeks.


I have not been able to find the elastikon, Only one place I found sell it and its a big box for like 70$. I am using normal breathable wound tape but that is not working, I also tried the bandge wrap and that was terrible. ANy ideas where I can find the elastikon?


----------



## ChicoG

Sorry I just realized it said no comments on this thread, you can delete my posts if you are a MOD and contact me by PM Please.


----------



## Me & My Boyfriend

Great job on the ears. My girl is getting her stitches out tomorrow so the video really helped me....
Thank u.......


----------



## performanceknls

ChicoG said:


> I have not been able to find the elastikon, Only one place I found sell it and its a big box for like 70$. I am using normal breathable wound tape but that is not working, I also tried the bandge wrap and that was terrible. ANy ideas where I can find the elastikon?


I posted links on where to buy it in this thread here is the link again.

Elastiant -Elastic Adhesive Bandage (2in x 2.5yds)


----------



## haymad

I have been posting my pups ears just like this and his right ear is perfectly straight up but his left bends in a little over his head when he is at full attention. Should I just keep taping his left ear only? Should i put a brace/bridge between the two to hold straight?

He is now 4 months and had the crop done at 11 weeks. He got a nasty infection in both ears which delayed recovery time but is now fully healed up. Im worried that his left ear wont ever be fully straight because it has been so long. Any help or advice is much appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------

